# Airblaster Airgoggles. Fav. color? poll



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i vote you make a few more threads about them


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Judging by your post in the goggle thread, I'm guessing you want us to pick out a color for you. Pick out a color YOU like. That way, if you buy it and end up not liking it, you can't blame us stupid noobs on some forum


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

ha no no man. i already know the ones i am getting. i just wanted to see how my thought compare to everyone elses ha. i like the white. i just wanted to see what other peeps thought. its just for fun bro


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

everybody pick white no matter how ugly you think it is


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

hey, really. i just want to see. thats all. you dont have to go ruining my poll man....


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

holy shit lol. this is not for me. it is just for fun. i wanted to have people jsut seriously vote for what they liked. i dont give a shit about it ha. it was just for fun. jeezzz... ha so just do it for fun. not a big problem. lol


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if you already know what you want why not just buy them? snowboarding isnt a fashion show.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> if you already know what you want why not just buy them? snowboarding isnt a fashion show.


hes just asking what people's favorite colors are who cares.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

This guy makes a ton of new threads. He probably has about 5 new board threads going right now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

why the fuck does it matter what color i prefer


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

this is fuckin ridiculous. i mine as well leave these forums.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

do you also need help picking out socks


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

do reckon the white will go with his Rome Pusher???


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i thought he was getting a horrorscope but only if its good all mountain then he will get a bataleon or a burton


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

jibkingJ said:


> this is fuckin ridiculous. i mine as well leave these forums.


No, we don't want you to leave.
We just want the stupid/repeat questions done with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

ok. but seriously, it was really just for fun. no harm... kind of was stupid i guess. its ruined now though so its whatever really.... just stupid shit. but, im a noob, end of story.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

ok so , can we maybe start doing the poll for real?


----------

